

Ask HN: YC application Mobile First Demo - twillson

What is the best way to submit a demo for a mobile first company whose app is not yet live in the Apple Store?
======
jacksondeane
Go sign up for TestFlight right now... it is going to save you hours of time,
and countless emails/headaches.

<http://testflightapp.com>

------
duiker101
you can do ad-hoc distribution, can't you? I do not remember really good,
maybe you needed the device UID?

~~~
twillson
Yes, exactly we can do ad-hoc distribution but the device UDID is required.
For applications that applied to yc in the past, did you submit a link to
download the .ipa file or a video demo of the app? or both?

